# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ان سألتنى يا...

## الشيخ حسين جضر

أن سألتني عن عقار كبير أو قصر مشيد

قلت : انظر الى أثارهم هل ترى فيها مايشبه الخلود ؟؟

أن فرحت بطيب عبش وجاه وجمال ليس له مثيل 

قلت : انظر الى ثغر طه تاليا قران مجيد

أن سهرت الليل تشرح النفس بميل جميل 

قلت : انظر الى عباد الرحمن كيف سمت أرواحهم 

قال: يالله هذا أمر عجيب

قلت : أتعجب من أمر الله ياهذا ، فلهم في الليل نفحات ومواهب 

وجوائر فاقت كل ززع كريم 

يالله أنه لطيف خبير

قال : آمنا اين مكان (ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا) ؟؟

قلت : قال آله طه عش في كفاف يمنع اليد من ذل سؤال 

ويقمع البخل ويرحم البائس والفقير والمسكين .

) كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (25) وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (26) وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ (27) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ (28) فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ (29)

مع تحيات ابوعلي

----------


## الشيخ حسين جضر

أن سألتني عن عقار كبير أو قصر مشيد

قلت : انظر الى أثارهم هل ترى فيها مايشبه الخلود ؟؟

أن فرحت بطيب عبش وجاه وجمال ليس له مثيل 

قلت : انظر الى ثغر طه تاليا قران مجيد

أن سهرت الليل تشرح النفس بميل جميل 

قلت : انظر الى عباد الرحمن كيف سمت أرواحهم 

قال: يالله هذا أمر عجيب

قلت : أتعجب من أمر الله ياهذا ، فلهم في الليل نفحات ومواهب 

وجوائر فاقت كل ززع كريم 

يالله أنه لطيف خبير

قال : آمنا اين مكان (ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا) ؟؟

قلت : قال آله طه عش في كفاف يمنع اليد من ذل سؤال 

ويقمع البخل ويرحم البائس والفقير والمسكين .

) كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (25) وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (26) وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ (27) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ (28) فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ (29)

مع تحيات ابوعلي

----------

